

Bottlr: Chatroulette for SMS iPhone App - danielle17
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bottlr/id346251089?mt=8

======
icey
Ha! I was just talking to someone the other day about an idea like this.

It's a great idea - my little sister sends a ridiculous number of texts a
month (as do all of her friends). As far as they're concerned email, facebook
and twitter are all for "old" people.

~~~
petercooper
_As far as they're concerned email, facebook and twitter are all for "old"
people._

She's well informed. Technically, Twitter and FaceBook are for over-18s only
and e-mail hasn't proven portable enough to appeal to most youngsters. In
ChatRoulette's case, that's _certainly_ a good thing, with perverts only a
click or two away in most cases :-)

